# 100,000 usuarios!!!!!



## Chico3001 (May 4, 2010)

Revisando en el foro me doy cuenta que hemos llegado a los 100,000 usuarios.... me gustaria felicitarlos a todos por seguir haciendo que esta comunidad crezca.... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUtnSGyqpm4


----------



## Cacho (May 4, 2010)

Lalala...
Ayer estábamos todavía un poco por abajo de los 100.000. Hoy ya los pasamos por más de 150.

¡Estos números están creciendo a lo loco!
Felicitaciones a todos los que hacen que esto crezca todos los días.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 4, 2010)

¡A su salud!



Próximo proyecto: foritosdeelectronica.com "_La electrónica en pañales_"


----------



## HADES (May 4, 2010)

Que bueno ver que somos ahora una comunidad bastante grande y no es por ser culebra como decimos aqui pero me alegro que esta comunidad sea tan grande y al mismo tiempo tan ordenada y respetuosa entre si .

PD.Felicitaciones a los compañeros moderadores por su arduo trabajo y pues tambien a ti Andres Cuenca y a todos los que formamos parte de esta gran comunidad!!! saludos


----------



## Dano (May 4, 2010)

La profecía se cumplió y los usurios se multiplicaron como los conejos jajajjaj

Felicitaciones a todos, no solo a moderadores y administradores, ya que todos forman parte del crecimiento del foro.

Saludos


----------



## HADES (May 4, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> La profecía se cumplió Saludos



Dano disculpa es soy algo nuevo aqui pero de que profecia hablas y quien la pues predijo


----------



## Nachouqz (May 4, 2010)

FELICIDADES A TODOS  sigamos creciendo


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 4, 2010)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> ¡A su salud!
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 33005
> 
> Próximo proyecto: foritosdeelectronica.com "_La electrónica en pañales_"


----------



## mnicolau (May 4, 2010)

Qué grande el foro... me acuerdo haber comentado sobre los 30000 usuarios que había alcanzado, no hace mucho tiempo atrás, poco más de un año tal vez...

Felicitaciones a todos, y mención especial a los mods y admin por tomarse el trabajo de mantener el orden 

Ahora a seguir avanzando y creciendo 

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (May 4, 2010)

Que bueno!
Yo también estaba pendiente de esto... Hace poco mas de un mes, estábamos a punto de lograrlo! Estaba pendiente de esto... Ya llegamos.

Gracias por el trabajo de todos los Moderadores y Administradores por mantener el foro en orden día a día...
Saludos a todos, Moderadores, Usuarios, Administradores... A todos.

Felicidades por este logro.
@ Andrés Cuenca --> Se ve que tu "proyecto" tuvo resultados increíbles... jeje Acá están los resultasdos :100.000 usuarios!!!

Felicitaciones!!
Tavo10!

PD: Por casualidad, mi mensaje es el número 10!!!


----------



## Chico3001 (May 4, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> PD: Por casualidad, mi mensaje es el número 10!!!



 hay 10 tipos de personas en el mundo... las que saben binario y las que no.....


----------



## idontcar3 (May 4, 2010)

justo anoche recorde como era el foro antes y pense en cuanta gente habra y pues valla.. mas de 1 si somos 

felicidades


----------



## gca (May 4, 2010)

Todo esto sin contar las 700 personas (visitantes) que visitan a diario el foro.
Esto es mas que un foro.
Felicitaciones.


----------



## idontcar3 (May 4, 2010)

Chico3001 dijo:


> hay 10 tipos de personas en el mundo... las que saben binario y las que no.....


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 4, 2010)

¡ Bién che ! 

¡ ¡ ¡ Felicitaciones a todo el staff del Foro  ! ! !

Hurraaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  !


----------



## matrix01 (May 4, 2010)

que bien somos que 100,000 uruarios , en breve llegamos al millon de usuarios . jejjejejeejej. matrix01


----------



## arrivaellobo (May 4, 2010)

Sin duda una web de referencia para todos los internautas amantes de los chispazos...
Yo entro a todas horas, esperando el momento de intentar ayudar al projimo o en algunos casos que me ayuden a mi.
Un saludo y mis mas sinceras felicitaciones


----------



## Tavo (May 4, 2010)

Chico3001 dijo:


> hay 10 tipos de personas en el mundo... las que saben binario y las que no.....



No entiendo tu mensaje Chico...

Saludos.
PD: Puede que esté medio cansado...


----------



## jaimepsantos (May 4, 2010)

Eii van a faltar moderadores !!!!!
Ya somos muchos!!!

hahahahaha


----------



## Cacho (May 4, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> No entiendo tu mensaje Chico...


Entonces sos de los que no saben binario


----------



## Tavo (May 4, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Entonces sos de los que no saben binario



No te preocupes, después de ver la respuesta más de 10 veces, entendí.
No iba a poner en un comentario "entendí" porque iba a quedar más colgado todavía.. jeje

Entré precisamente al tema porque vi en sala de charla "100,000 usuario" por "Cacho" (claro, el último mensaje) y solo por curiosidad a ver que ponías... jeje

Saludos Cacho!
Tavo10


----------



## Juan Jose (May 4, 2010)

FELICITACIONES A TODOS los integrantes de esta gran comunidad.

Un abrazo

Juan Jose


----------



## Ionizador (May 4, 2010)

Felicidades a todos, y que esta comunidad siga creciendo mucho mas, y que se siga compartiendo tan valiosa información.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (May 4, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> No entiendo tu mensaje Chico...


Tranquilo tavo10, aspiras ser Ingeniero ¿electrónico?. En las primeras horas de electrónica digital verás "los binarios". 


Con el titulo de éste mensaje me surgen dudas: esa coma, un tanto extraña.

100,000 usuarios, siempre "me suena" como a cien.

100.000 usuarios, con el punto me identifico mejor. 

De todas maneras es relativo. En el "sistema yanqui" se usa el punto para separar los decimales, y la coma para separar los miles.

Parece que México es el único país de habla hispana que los usa. ¿Será por estar al lado de los Estados Unidos?


Por cierto, se me olvidaba a lo que venía, felicitaciones. El crecimiento del foro parace un ascenso a escalas logarítmicas  

Señor y amigo Andres Cuenca, aún en sus inicios ¿alguna vez pensó que esta comunidad tuviese tantos usuarios?

Adelante, que ésta comunidad siga creciendo aún mucho mas.


----------



## Helminto G. (May 4, 2010)

tantos usuarios y yo solo conosco a los moderacionadores


----------



## antiworldx (May 4, 2010)

100,000 usuarios para los mortales
186A0 usuarios para los iniciados
11000011010100000 usuarios para los que SI saben binario

Felicidades señores, y especialmente a todos los moderadores, ya que esa cifra es una prueba palpable de que realmente han logrado un equilibro adecuado para la prosperidad de la comunidad, ya que esto es mas que un foro, ya que el foro es el medio para no solo compartir informacion, si no que tambien promueve los lazos de amistad que se crean poco a poco entre los que aqui estamos...

salu2! a todos.


----------



## Cacho (May 4, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> tantos usuarios y yo solo conosco a los moderacionadores


Te estás perdiendo de los buenos entonces


----------



## rash (May 5, 2010)

Madre mía¡¡¡¡¡ 100.000 usuarios¡¡¡¡ como para conocerlos a todos 

Felicitaciones a todos........ 

buen trabajo chicos...


----------



## Helminto G. (May 5, 2010)

hecho rash te comisiono a que felicites a uno por uno y los conoscas je je


----------



## rash (May 5, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> hecho rash te comisiono a que felicites a uno por uno y los conoscas je je


ok¡¡¡ aunque tengo mala memoria para los nicks 

ya llenamos un campo de futbol  ............. se imaginan?


----------



## Helminto G. (May 5, 2010)

la cosa es llegar a tener tantos usuarios como transistores un procesador?


----------



## antiworldx (May 5, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> la cosa es llegar a tener tantos usuarios como transistores un procesador?



Tendriamos que empezar un disipador en el foro... 
Insisto, excelente tarea que han realizado los moderadores para poder mantener a tantos en orden.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 5, 2010)

Visto la gran cantidad de usuarios nuevos, contratamos un nuevo Moderador, el *Padre Merrin*, se los presento:


----------



## palomo (May 5, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> excelente tarea que han realizado los moderadores para poder mantener a tantos en orden.


 

¿A tantos?   .  Si, foros de electronica a llegado a los 100,000 usuaios pero cuantos no se han dado de alta, postean 1 o 2 mensajes y durante años ya no se sabe de ellos, es mas llevan años sin entrar al foro, no seria bueno hacer una depuracion de aquellos foreros en la cual su cuenta ha estado inactiva por mas de 1 año, digo es una idea.

Y felicidades a todos que hacen que este foro sea cada dia mejor.


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 5, 2010)

palomo dijo:


> ¿A tantos?   .  Si, foros de electronica a llegado a los 100,000 usuaios pero cuantos no se han dado de alta, postean 1 o 2 mensajes y durante años ya no se sabe de ellos, es mas llevan años sin entrar al foro, no seria bueno hacer una depuracion de aquellos foreros en la cual su cuenta ha estado inactiva por mas de 1 año, digo es una idea.




Nooooo.....!!! Volveremos a ser 100 usuarios ... 


jejej, es verdad, hay algunos que se abren una cuenta sólo para escribir:


> HALLLUDA!!! NO C LO Q ES UNA RECISTENCIA DE 1 AMPER!!! LO NESECITO SAVER PRA MANANA PRAA UN CURSO HA DISTZIA Q ETOI ACIENDO N EMRATOS ARVES UNIDOS
> 
> JRACIAS


----------



## mnicolau (May 5, 2010)

Es mayor todavía la cantidad que se registra sólo para descargar los adjuntos. Una restricción de 1 mensaje por lo menos no estaría mal como para que agradezcan al menos... (desconozco si ya tiene alguna restricción así).

Pero bueno, mientras más gente se una, seguramente habrá más gente que se cope con la comunidad y participe como tantos lo hicieron. 

Saludos


----------



## Josefe17 (May 5, 2010)

O sea, que los adjuntos sólo son visibles a los registrados. Ahora me entero, jaja.
Por cierto, enhorabuena. Yo, aunque soy jovencito (ESO), SÍ se algo de binario, y hexadecimal, y espero contaros que ya los domino al 100%


----------



## Helminto G. (May 5, 2010)

100%?   es decir 6%?


----------



## antiworldx (May 5, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> 100%?   es decir 6%?



Te has delatado, 100% es 64h%.


----------



## Josefe17 (May 5, 2010)

Decía que ya he aprendido lo básico, y espero contar mi titulación como ingeniero aquí en el foro, nada de binaria o hexadecimal, es decir que el foro siga adelante

P.D.(100=1100100=64)


----------



## elosciloscopio (May 5, 2010)

cuantos usuarios y cuantos temas...

preguta del millón para andrés cuenca:

¿cuantos Gb (o Tb) necesita el servidor del foro para alojar todos los datos?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 5, 2010)

¡Y los que faltan!

Solo van 6.5G de 250G contratados, por espacio no hay de qué preocuparse.


----------



## Helminto G. (May 5, 2010)

osea que en teoria podria usar mi pendrive de 8G para descargar todo lo subido aca y aun me quedaria espacio?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 5, 2010)

Sí. ¿Cuando empieza la descarga?


----------



## Tacatomon (May 5, 2010)

Felicidades al foro por estos 100,000 Users!!!! A por más!!!!

PS: Dirán que estoy medio loco, pero veo a los mismos compañeros de siempre tooodos los días a pesar de que el número de users aumenta...


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 5, 2010)

seguramente sera por el horario,?sera?,a distintos usos  horarios deben entrar otros usuarios cuando algunos duermen
saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (May 5, 2010)

Me refiero a los que participan activamente, solo veo a un puñado de los 100k.


----------



## gca (May 5, 2010)

1 dia y ya somos 0,62% mas que antes.


----------



## elosciloscopio (May 6, 2010)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> ¡Y los que faltan!
> 
> Solo van 6.5G de 250G contratados, por espacio no hay de qué preocuparse.


 
coomoo??? 
el conocimiento de los 100.000 usuarios ocupa menos de 7 Gb?????????


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 6, 2010)

Si consideramos que la mayor parte es sólo texto, que los archivos adjuntos se limitan en tamaño, que no todos los usuarios postean, y que un buen porcentaje de lo posteado va a parar a moderación lol.... creo que una estimación aproximada coincide con lo que afirma Andrés


----------



## Don Barredora (May 6, 2010)

Felicitaciones! Este foro esta creciendo muy rapido! 

Yo tambien pienso q*UE* habria q hacer una limpieza de los que no loguearon hace un año..

Saludos a todos y felicitaciones para Andres.


----------



## lubeck (May 6, 2010)

Felicitaciones!!!!  a todos los Administradores y Usuarios de esta comunidad.....

y mi mas sincero deseo es que aumente lo mas posible conservando la calidad de la que hoy gozamos....

Saludos y Abrazos...

post.end.


----------



## Electronec (May 6, 2010)

FELICITACIONES para todos!!!  

Que siga creciendo como hasta ahora.

Saludos para Foros de Electónica.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 6, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Si consideramos que la mayor parte es sólo texto, que los archivos adjuntos se limitan en tamaño, que no todos los usuarios postean, y que un buen porcentaje de lo posteado va a parar a moderación lol.... creo que una estimación aproximada coincide con lo que afirma Andrés


 
Le van a cobrar exceso de banda a Andrés con los de Moderación !


----------



## Tacatomon (May 6, 2010)

Puro texto plano (Bueno, con algunos decorativos en negrita y uno que otro color) con el mejor conocimiento electrónico  de habla hispana!!!


----------



## Tavo (May 6, 2010)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> ¡Y los que faltan!
> 
> Solo van 6.5G de 250G contratados, por espacio no hay de qué preocuparse.


Que buen dato...Yo pensé que ocupaba mucho más espacio todo el foro... Me imaginaba algo así como 100Gb... que locura, jeje
Cualquier disco rígido de PC podría almacenar todo el foro...

La pregunta de los 2 millones lol:
Es muy comprometedor preguntar cuál es la empresa contratada?

Me intriga mucho, hace más de un año me interesaba crear páginas web, y había contratado a "MG hosting" por muy poco tiempo, pero después abandoné, me aburrieron los Códigos Fuente HTML... jeje

Saludos!
T10


----------



## lubeck (May 6, 2010)

Temia preguntar.... pero mi curiosidad me gana....

El servidor no debería estar  usando un compresor... al guardar la información y de ahí que nada mas se ocupen 6.5G

 no es esa una de las propiedades de los servidores que ademas del procesador tiene sistemas de enfriamiento, fuentes de alimentación, discos duros, sistemas operativos etc, etc, mucho mas rapidas que un pc ordinario....


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 6, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> La pregunta de los 2 millones lol:
> Es muy comprometedor preguntar cuál es la empresa contratada?



Para nada, y les suelto otros datos que de seguro quieren saber pero no se atreven a preguntar.

Estas son las especificaciones del servidor que atiende a unos 45.000 visitantes en promedio diariamente.

Server: Single Processor Quad Core Xeon 3220 - 2.40GHz (Kentsfield) - 2 x 4MB cache
Ram: 4 GB DDR2 667
Uplink Port Speeds: 10 Mbps Public & Private Networks
Public Bandwidth: 2000 GB Bandwidth
Disk Controller: SATA RAID 1 Disk Controller
First Hard Drive: 250GB SATA II
Second Hard Drive: 250GB SATA II
Operating System: CentOS 5 (64 bit)

Contratado a  softlayer.

El servidor ha funcionado sin interrupciones desde el 11 de octubre del año pasado, soportando sin mayor problema los múltiples ataques que tenemos diariamente. La carga ha sido minima, el procesador apenas se inmuta. Lo que si nos esta quedando corto es la ram, en unos meses de seguro tocará aumentarla.


----------



## antiworldx (May 6, 2010)

Ataques, como esta ese asunto? Que desean hacer? solo curiosidad.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 6, 2010)

ataques?  y con que fines
bravo es un servidor linux


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 6, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> Temia preguntar.... pero mi curiosidad me gana....
> 
> El servidor no debería estar  usando un compresor... al guardar la información y de ahí que nada mas se ocupen 6.5G
> 
> no es esa una de las propiedades de los servidores que ademas del procesador tiene sistemas de enfriamiento, fuentes de alimentación, discos duros, sistemas operativos etc, etc, mucho mas rapidas que un pc ordinario....



Cito una respuesta de Hammer Facer que explica el porque del tamaño total de los archivos.



Hammer Facer dijo:


> Si consideramos que la mayor parte es sólo texto, que los archivos adjuntos se limitan en tamaño, que no todos los usuarios postean....



Saludos.



antiworldx dijo:


> Ataques, como esta ese asunto? Que desean hacer? solo curiosidad.



Muchas cosas: tener control del servidor para enviar spam, convertirlo en un súbdito más de una red de botnets, adueñarse de nuestra base de datos y su inmensa lista de correos convenientemente segmentados... mmm, no se me ocurre otro motivo, pero de seguro lo hay.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 6, 2010)

aprovechar el procesador para usarlo en desencriptar claves ,,,,quizás


----------



## lubeck (May 6, 2010)

Gracias Andres

Mi duda resuelta...

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (May 6, 2010)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> Para nada, y les suelto otros datos que de seguro quieren saber pero no se atreven a preguntar.
> 
> Estas son las especificaciones del servidor que atiende a unos 45.000 visitantes en promedio diariamente.
> 
> ...



Yop había preguntado . Ahora veo que es una buena plataforma 

Saludos Andrés!!!


----------



## sony (May 6, 2010)

felicidades a foros de electronica por estos 100.000 usuarios, quiero acer una pregunta a andres y cuales son de los paises de donde nos vicitan mas o de donde ay mas usuarios .
saludos


----------



## antiworldx (May 6, 2010)

Valla, eso de los correos era lo que tenia duda, gracias andres. Y si, niega los correos, que batallen... jajajaja


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 6, 2010)

sony dijo:


> felicidades a foros de electronica por estos 100.000 usuarios, quiero acer una pregunta a andres y cuales son de los paises de donde nos vicitan mas o de donde ay mas usuarios .
> saludos



La estadística de este mes es la siguiente:

México 22,44%	
España 17,78%	
Argentina 14,17%	
Colombia 13,80%
Chile 6,07%
Peru 6,05%	
Venezuela 5,17%	
Ecuador 3,61%	
Bolivia 1,58%	
Guatemala 1,20%

El porcentaje del resto de países esta por debajo del 1%.



antiworldx dijo:


> Valla, eso de los correos era lo que tenia duda, gracias andres. Y si, niega los correos, que batallen... jajajaja



Por eso no se preocupen, me irrita el spam, y tengan la plena seguridad que mientras la base de datos este bajo mi custodia, no será usada con fines comerciales.

Saludos.


----------



## Helminto G. (May 6, 2010)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> Por eso no se preocupen, me irrita el spam, y tengan la plena seguridad que mientras la base de datos este bajo mi custodia, no será usada con fines comerciales.
> 
> Saludos.



se agradece enormemente andres


----------



## Tacatomon (May 6, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> se agradece enormemente andres



x2 
Saludos y sigamos dándole forma a esta comunidad!!!


----------



## sony (May 6, 2010)

ok gracias por la respuesta andres


----------



## Electronec (May 7, 2010)

Andres:

Como se indica a pié de página en la sección ( Acerca de ) empezastes un proyecto personal con mucho cariño y tesón y ahora despues de cinco años su fruto crece y crece. 

Da gusto leer como tienes bién atado los sistemas de seguridad de el servidor, los correos etc..etc..etc..

Esto indica el buén hacer de las cosas y la responsabilidad con lo que se desempeña el esfuerzo por una ilusión.

Enhorabuena Andres.


----------

